# Has anyone done the trunk trick thing



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Has anyone done the trunk trick, where the trunk flips open flat, instead of vertically


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

um, huh? u mean like it slides open?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *Has anyone done the trunk trick, where the trunk flips open flat, instead of vertically *


huh? I think you need to explain what your talking about a little better


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

It still opens vertically. There is a pin, when the customization if completed, that you release. That will allow the trunk to do it's nice little trick. The trunk lid has a hinge that you install on it.

Do a search and I bet you'll find something on it in one of these forums.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i still have no clue waht you guys are talking about. can u please just tell us?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think he is talking about this... (see below)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

hahaha and why would you want to do that????


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice one......did you look at the same ebay auction?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

haha, i duno, i think it would be unique.. plus i hate hittign my head on my trunk door when its open


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry, it really isn't unique anymore. But DO NOT pay for any instructions from ebay. They're a total rip off. Do a search!! Find the instructions on one of the forums if you really want to do that.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

thats really really ugly, but its interesting that yub can do that just with what you have now


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Yea, exactly, thats why i want to do it, cause its a FREE mod... lol


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think someone from NW Nismo Syndicate did it...I'm not totally sure though. It was in pics on B15sentra.net.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's the cheap a** instruction I have.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice Huh? Now everybody can figure this out, can't they? Yeah right!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I wonder how bad (if you could actually figure out thoes instructions) the trunk would rattle, or if it would be a lil bit loose or nice and stiff. I alreay have to deal with the rear seat belt coils rattleing like a mofo, i dont think i could oput up with the rattle of the whole damn lid.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hahah, good point.. maybe instead of making a trunk flip style thing.. we should invent a trunk Strut bar!.. make the trunk more stable, for those massive presses against our wings, and we are flying through the air!. lol!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

*Yeh I have done it.....*

















This is a new car to the forums its my friend Jarreds car. Its a really nice ride and all I think he need to do to take some shows is detail his engine and get some diff rims and it would be a show stopper. We were in the corner of HIN in seattle a couple months back and people were streaming over to his car scratching there heads trying to figure out how to do it.... The next couple shows there were more cars with the mod.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Yeh I have done it.....*



CustomCrainium said:


> *[The next couple shows there were more cars with the mod. *


There still were a whole bunch of people asking about it at Import Life, though. Unfortunately, like all mods in the import world, it's getting "played-out" already.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmm... but i wonder if anyone has made there trunk open sideways?


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

if i've seen hoods open sideways, then there is a possibility that someone could make their trunk open sideways... that would be unique...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

wow, your right, those are cheap ass instructions... i would have been pissed if i woulda bought them lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

is that all the package comes with is two brackets and a sheet of paper... ? I saw these thingsselling for like $24.00 on ebay


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I just did this in another thread but to answer your question on the sideways thing, here's a 200sx:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh My Goodness....no comment.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

damn, this car has some major work done to it......i'd like to see the interior on that sucker


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I would go out on a limb and say scratch that side opening trunk idea now that we've all seen it.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Mike, you do it to make a nice display for a custom sound set up in the trunk, it looks really good if you have a professional fiberglass installation done for your audio display. It looks kinda stupid bare, but I get a metric ass ton of looks when I have my trunk flipped open, out where Nostrodomas and I live, noone has this. Im gonna get a lot more looks since I started fiberglassing my audio display in today too =D

It also looks lame from what I've seen if you have a large spoiler or wing attached though.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

very nice, but played out trunk opening idea, but what about an automatic flip open with a hydraulic pump on one side and an actuating cylinder in one end, and a hydraulic dampener to hold trunk open and auto-close too, reversing the polarity of the hydraulic motor, and a microswitch to cancel pump activation when trunk is closed..........just wondering......


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like more work than its worth. Much easier would be to use a screwdrive on the opening arms and connect it to a timed relay inline with the trunk popper mechanism. Cheaper too.

Just wondering, but how is your 200SX a DINAN  ?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

and what is a Dinan


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

DINAN is a major aftermarket parts supplier for BMW vehicles. They also take BMWs and build them for both American and European markets.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HAHA*

I always wanted to ask why he listed it as DINAN since they are a bimmer tuner.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

here is a pic of the flip flop truck that we did on my brothers car


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

what kind of bolts were use to put on the 96 sentra trunk lid?

im still confused by that...cause i keep getting the wrong bolts -____-


----------

